# Wacom Tablet



## Joeyyy (Apr 6, 2010)

So my mom thought it'd be nice to buy me a tablet.  (Bamboo Pen)

...Ok, she didn't buy it. She got it off of a friend who didn't know how to use it, and so didn't my mom... so i got it.  

well at least it was free....

Ive been playing with it for a couple days and its alright.  apparently they are quite important to digital art.

So I need some advice/ comments.
how is this thing, and do you (if you got one) use it for art, and how?

thank you :3


----------



## Nylak (Apr 6, 2010)

Uh.

You draw with it, dude. >_>

Also, yes, I have one; a Wacom Intuos3. This is my third Wacom, second in the Intuos line, and I love em, couldn't live without em. I mean, I guess you can draw with a mouse, but...why. XD

I personally started with a Grapphire, but my friend has a Bamboo Fun and it seems to work well enough for him, and with the price they seem to be a good choice for beginners.


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 6, 2010)

For painting. If it's your style, you can equate the stylus with a paintbrush. Anything you've seen that's digital and painterly, you can bet your bippy that it was done with a tablet. You can paint with a mouse, but it's a real pain in the ass.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 6, 2010)

Sure as hell do buddy, couldn't draw digitally without one. I have an Intuos4 which my bf got for my birthday last year, and it's been a dream to use. I used to have a Graphire2, and have previously borrowed an Intuos3, so it was a huge upgrade for me. My uni computer labs use Intuos3s as well, which is awesome.


----------



## Zydala (Apr 7, 2010)

The best thing about a tablet is pressure sensitivity! It's great for making texture and getting a painterly feel and really nice line work. Technically you can do line work and such with a mouse, but to really get some good results and a more natural feel, tablets are a great item to work with!


----------



## Asher_Tail (Apr 7, 2010)

currently using a graphire 3 (that I got over 5 years ago). Very hard to draw without one, hehe.
Just be sure to set pen pressure to opacity and such and you'll be on your way. Experiment!


----------



## Taralack (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh btw some advice, be sure to get the latest drivers so whatever program you use it in, it'll have pressure sensitivity. Also I recommend getting Paint Tool SAI, or even just the 30 day trial, it's a great program to draw in.


----------



## Karclan (Apr 7, 2010)

I use my bamboo fun (which is having a few problems at the moment ) but its great to use, its taking me a bit of time getting used to it but its really worth it  I'm using some software it came with to draw on, but you should find some somewhere that's more better suited to digital art


----------



## whatthefur (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, I was just gonna ask a question just like this 

I'm hoping to pick up something in the Bamboo line, but not sure which one yet. 

But what are some differences between, like, the Bamboo Pen/fun or the Intou's?


----------



## Willow (Apr 8, 2010)

My friend recommended a Wacom...
Do they run well with laptops?


----------



## Zydala (Apr 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> My friend recommended a Wacom...
> Do they run well with laptops?



really any wacom runs good with any computer, it's pretty much the equivalent of a fancy mouse, but laptops aren't always ideal for art making in general because of lack of memory for programs/screens can get 'washed out' colors. But if you have a good laptop then I say go for it


----------



## Taralack (Apr 9, 2010)

Wacom are pretty much the only tablet you should ever use.


----------



## Lord Honk (Apr 9, 2010)

Also, just on a sidenote, with graphic tablets ranging from 50â‚¬ (bare basic) to about 1,600â‚¬ (cintiq 21UX, a touch-sensitive 21" screen), there's really something for everybody.
I'm pretty happy with my small bamboo pen, there's really no need at my level of paining to get anything more expensive 
bamboo is also the company that most graphic programms (gimp, photoshop etc) interface with the best (from my reference, buying a few cheapo imposters that didn't work so great).


----------



## Taralack (Apr 9, 2010)

Lord Honk said:


> Also, just on a sidenote, with graphic tablets ranging from 50â‚¬ (bare basic) to about 1,600â‚¬ (cintiq 21UX, a touch-sensitive 21" screen), there's really something for everybody.
> I'm pretty happy with my small bamboo pen, there's really no need at my level of paining to get anything more expensive
> bamboo is also the company that most graphic programms (gimp, photoshop etc) interface with the best (from my reference, buying a few cheapo imposters that didn't work so great).



I think you mean Wacom. Bamboo is one of the line of tablets they make.


----------



## Lord Honk (Apr 9, 2010)

durr of course, i got confuzzled there 
yes, wacom is the company, and bamboo, intuos etc. are the different lines of tablets they produce.
silly me


----------



## IggyB (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey, I'm looking at Wacom tablets as well, and I was wondering what major differences there are between the Pen & Touch and the Fun, and which one would be better suited for me. (Basically: is the Fun really worth double the price)


----------



## Yaps (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh yes, I hope I am not steering away from the topics... But when you buy those expensive graphics tablets, you get some special pen tips (nibs?).

Why do we need so many? Aren't they all the same?


----------



## Voltemand (Apr 10, 2010)

Yaps said:


> Oh yes, I hope I am not steering away from the topics... But when you buy those expensive graphics tablets, you get some special pen tips (nibs?).
> 
> Why do we need so many? Aren't they all the same?



I never got any special nibs :O


----------



## Asher_Tail (Apr 11, 2010)

Yaps said:


> Oh yes, I hope I am not steering away from the topics... But when you buy those expensive graphics tablets, you get some special pen tips (nibs?).
> 
> Why do we need so many? Aren't they all the same?



You need them because eventually they'll wear down after use. 
As for different types of nibs, well depends on how you like the "feel" of them. Essentially they serve the same purpose, but some people don't like how easily the nib glides across the tablet.


----------



## hontor (Apr 12, 2010)

*Wacom* seems that they are the best. I have quite a simple *Wacom*, I'm satisfied.


----------

